# Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(



## The Driver (16. August 2006)

hallo,

hab seit ewigen zeiten gestern mal wieder einen 3 pfd. karpfen mitgenommen weil er tief geschluckt hatte.
hab ihn schön gewürzt, mehliert und in der pfanne gebraten, aber es war genauso ekelhaft wie ich es immer in erinnerung hatte: wabbelig, wässrig, grätig, eklig....

kann nicht verstehen was menschen an karpfen finden und warum er zu weihnachten so beliebt ist....

ich könnt nur  :v


----------



## Raabiat (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Wie schmeckts denn sonst so, wenn du kochst?:q:q

Schieb doch nicht die Schuld auf die Karpfen*duckundwech*

|wavey:


----------



## PietPol (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Hi, 

endlich ein gleichgesinnter. Ich kann mit den Muff-Molchen auch nix anfangen. Hab' auch noch kein leckeres Rezept gefunden. Lediglich geräuchert kann man das Vieh "geniessen".
Das einzige was Spass macht beim Karpfen ist der Drill.

ciao
peter


----------



## congermichi (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

kann ich nur bestätigen, einfach ekelhaft diese karpfen. bin sonst ein absoluter fischesser.


----------



## HD4ever (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

hehe .... das war der Grund warum ich damals aufgehört habe auf Karpfen zu angeln ... :m
nur mal so zum rauskurbeln hatte ich da auch keine Lust zu .
hatte auch verschiedenes ausprobiert, aber so richtig lecker hab ich den nienich hin bekommen ... #d


----------



## tokeegecko (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

ich find Karpfen gebraten oder geräuchert lecker. Vielleicht solltst du mal an der Zubereitung oder Rezept was ändern, vielleicht schmeckt er dann besser und du kommst auf den Geschmack. Lad dich doch einfach mal zum Probeessen bei einem Angelfreund ein, nur um zu sehen(schmecken), wie er den Karpfen zubereitet.
Wenn es dir dann immer noch nicht schmeckt, dann ist es doch auch egal. Man muss oder braucht ja nicht alles essen.


----------



## Holger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Ja, beim Karpfen heißt es entweder "Catch & Release" oder "Eat and Barf" (essen und kotzen) :m


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



Holger schrieb:


> Ja, beim Karpfen heißt es entweder "Catch & Release" oder "Eat and Barf" (essen und kotzen) :m




Holger, Holger|uhoh:|uhoh: sind denn diese Worte erlaubt?

Weil ich esse keine Laichdorsche und Peta find ich Klasse.:g


----------



## oknel (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

kommt immer auf das gewässer an, aus dem der karpfen stammt(algenpopulation,nahrungsangebot).
karpen aus sauberen fliessgewässern, schmecken auf jeden fall anders, als der aus dem morastigen dorfteich.



mfg


----------



## hasemicke (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Habe schon oft Karpfen gebraten und schmeckte immer lecker|bla: 

Auch blau ist er eine Wucht halt aber wapplig:m 

Gruss hasemicke


----------



## zander55 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Hab bis jetzt erst zwei mal Karpfen gegessen, aus einem Tiefen, klaren Baggersee, und die haben super geschmekt.
Denke mal das Gewässer aus dem der Karpfen kommt macht den unterschied aus, ob er moderig schmeckt oder nicht.


----------



## Magic_Moses (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Ich war früher eigentlich auch kein Karpfenfreund, weil meine drei Mädels Karpfen rigoros abgelehnt haben und ich für mich alleine auch keinen Karpfen zubereiten möchte.

Seitdem ich letztes Jahr auf dem AB-Treffen allerdings den Grätenschneider "Klein-Eins" gewonnen habe, liegen die Dinge etwas anders. Seither schreien meine Frauen nach Karpfen.
Wahlweise gibt's "Carp-Chips", also Fingerfood á la Chickenwings
oder Karpfenschnitzel.
Ich drehe die Filets durch den Grätenschneider und fritiere dann entweder die Chips oder die Schnitzel, die vorher in Mehl gewendet werden. Geschmacklich absolut in Ordnung und wenn man nicht weiß, dass man da Fisch ist, würde man auch nicht darauf kommen.
Seither landen alle Karpfen in der Truhe - wenn sie es überhaupt bis dorthin schaffen.


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Hmm also ich liebe Karpfen. In allen Variationen.

Am liebsten im Frühjahr. Dan sind sie nicht fett und fest im Fleisch. Es gibt sie bei mir immer gekocht oder gebacken.

Gekocht mit Senfsauce,
gebacken auf Burgunderart, schön mit Gewürzen und Rotwein mariniert.

Beides ein Gedicht und immer wieder von Besuchern gewünscht.


----------



## w3azle (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

also das teil schneidet die gräten im fleisch klein?
das wär ja echt ma geil.   weil wegen den gräten ess ich nur fische die wenig davon haben.

aber für 300,- schon recht happiger preis....aber wenns irgendwo so ein teil zu gewinnen gibt sagt mir mal bescheit


----------



## The Driver (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

eignen sich karpfen eigentlich für fischfrikadellen?


----------



## Marc38120 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

für frikadellen ist der karpfen sehr gut geeignet, ich bevorzuge außerdem auch karpfen aus einem sauberen gewässer mit klarem wasser bis 50cm nehm ich mit, darüber darf alles schwimmen!

grüße

marc


----------



## Magic_Moses (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



The Driver schrieb:


> eignen sich karpfen eigentlich für fischfrikadellen?



Karpfen, Brassen und Rotaugen gebe ich ganz kurz in kochendes Wasser, gerade bis sich das Fleisch leicht von den großen Gräten lösen lässt und drehe das Ergebnis dann durch einen Fleischwolf. Semmelbrösel, Ei und Gewürze dazu und fertig ist eine prima Frikadellenmasse.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Karpfen geräuchert + Karpfen paniert schmecken einwandfrei. 
Karpfen blau etc. brauch ich nicht...

... und Karpfen als Fingerfood ist auch ne Klasse Sache... fragt mal die Leute die letzes Jahr am Edersee waren


----------



## Laksos (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



Magic_Moses schrieb:


> Ich war früher eigentlich auch kein Karpfenfreund, weil meine drei Mädels Karpfen rigoros abgelehnt haben und ich für mich alleine auch keinen Karpfen zubereiten möchte.
> Seitdem ich letztes Jahr auf dem AB-Treffen allerdings den Grätenschneider "Klein-Eins" gewonnen habe, liegen die Dinge etwas anders. Seither schreien meine Frauen nach Karpfen.
> Wahlweise gibt's "Carp-Chips", also Fingerfood á la Chickenwings
> oder Karpfenschnitzel.
> ...


Da muß ich Moses bedingungslos beipflichten!#6 
Wir haben uns das gleiche Gerät leider kaufen müssen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt! Erst letztes Wochenende hatten wir Besuch, und diese Sonstniefischesser und unser jüngster Sonstfischmuffel hätten locker die dreifache Menge Karpfen verdrücken können!
Daß es sich dabei um Karpfen handelte, wußten sie zwar von vornherein, konnten es aber kaum glauben, da das Endprodukt "Chips" einem Karpfen natürlich absolut unähnlich sieht.:g 
Ich selber mochte früher auch niemalsnich Karpfen, nur als Kotelett geschnitten geräuchert.
Das hat sich nun grundlegend geändert. Das Gerät eigent sich übrigens auch für andere fein-V-grätenreiche Fische wie Rotaugen und Brassen. Der Hersteller "Klein Grätenschneider" ist auch AB-Werbepartner und wirbt hier ab und zu mit seinem Banner.
War zwar 'n teures Ding, aber hat sich letztendlich voll gelohnt. - So, Ende der hemmungslosen, aber ehrlichen Werbung! Ist sonst nicht meine Art, aber hier vollkommen angebracht, da es sehr gut zum Thema passt und auf alle Fälle eine sehr gute Alternative für SonstnichtKarpfenundWeißfischesser darstellt. Von dem Teil sind wir alle superbegeistert! :m


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Hi,

sagen wir mal so, es gibt für mich eindeutig Fische, die aufgrund ihrer Fleischkonsistenz und des Eigengeschmacks höher auf der nach oben offenen Leggää-Leggää-Skala stehen... :q

... ich sag hier nur Barsch, Zander, Leng, Wolfsbarsch, Steinbeisser und natürlich abgewachsene Forellen.

Aber vernünftig zubereitet kann man Karpfen durchaus genießen. Meine Schwiegermutter ist da z.B. immer der Fall für die Verwertung im Backofen: Gut gewürzt und mit Knoblauch und Speck gespiekt gart der Gute dann auf einer Tasse stehend. Die letzten 15 Minuten wird er dann nochmal mit Honigsalzwasser eingepinselt und der Backofen hochgepowert. Resultat ist dann ähnlich wie bei einer Ente: Der Karpfen wird außen schön knusprig und dadurch, dass er auf einer Tasse stehend keinen großen Kontakt mit dem Sud hat, wird auch nix wabbelig.

Ist vom Aufwand her aber eher was für das Sonntagsessen als mal eben zwischendurch, aber das ist ja auch okay. Allzu klein sollte der Karpfen auch nicht sein, um die 8 Pfund ist eine gute Größe.

@ Tapas

Karpfen würde ich Dir im Frühjahr eigentlich mit am wenigsten empfehlen, da die Fische dann vom Winter relativ ausgezehrt sind - das wirkt sich auf die Fleischqualität aus. 

Wenn das Wasser dann wärmer wird, beginnt bei den Karpfen die Laichzeit, die Fleischqualität bei den abgelaichten Fischen ist ebenfalls eher mager, weil das Laichgeschäft augenscheinlich recht anstrengend war/ist.

Am besten ist meiner Meinung nach das Karpfenfleisch im Spätherbst, der Sylvesterkarpfen wird schon nicht ohne Grund auf die Karte gesetzt. Die Fische haben sich dann für den Winter ordentlich was angefressen und stehen gut im Fleisch, die Fettreserven für den Winter in Form von Strängen kann man aber ganz sauber entfernen. Darüber hinaus war das Wasser in der Zeit davor kühl und sauber - all das wirkt sich sehr positiv aus. #6


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> @ Tapas
> ...



Das sehe ich etwas anders.  Aber woher sollst Du wissen was bei mir Frühjahr ist.:q:q

Ich bevorzuge frisch gefangene Karpfen in den Monaten April und Mai.

Der Winter hat die angefressene Fettmasse aufgezehrt. Die Fische haben ihre Schwimmtätigkeit wieder aufgenommen und
schmecken meiner Meinung nach zu diesem Zeitpunkt am besten. Ganz wenig Fett. In den kalten Monaten angele ich gar nicht auf karpfen, da der Erfolg meißt nur die ganz großen sind. Ich bevorzuge Fische , zum Essen, um die 4 Pfd.


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

@ Tapas

Okay, wenn Du die Phase zwischen der beginnenden Frühjahrsaktivität und der Laichzeit abpaßt, dann hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



Pilkman schrieb:


> @ Tapas
> 
> Okay, wenn Du die Phase zwischen der beginnenden Frühjahrsaktivität und der Laichzeit abpaßt, dann hast Du natürlich recht.



War in diesem Jahr sehr schwierig. Habe leider auch keinen passendn gefangen.:c

und wie gesagt, die kapitalen, großen Karpfen stehen nicht auf meinem Speiseplan. Die gehören dahin, wo sie herkamen. Ins Wasser.:m:m


----------



## Volker2809 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Gebackener Karpfen ist eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte. Hier in Franken gibt es die "Aischgründer"-Karpfen. Ist eine besondere Zuchtform, die besonders hochrückig und somit tellerförmiger sind. Gebackenen Karpfen gibt es in fast jedem Dorfgasthof, aber nur in den Monaten die ein "r" im Wort haben, also von September bis April. Die Karpfen werden in Butterfett herausgebacken und mit Kartoffelsalat und gemischtem Salat serviert. Es gibt auch noch Varianten mit Pfefferkörnern (Pfefferkarpfen), die mir allerdings nicht so gut schmecken.

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Rezept für Aischgründer-Karpfen:

http://www.karpfenradwege-franken.de/cont.php?c=rezepte&nc=6


----------



## heinzrch (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

kann ich als Franke nur bestätigen, ein gebackener Karpfen in einem fränkischen Restaurant ist ein Gedicht....
Leider krieg ich mangels Fritöse den Karpfen zuhause nie so hin, daher bleibt es ein reines Restaurantvergnügen.
Lecker sind auch die Karpfenchips, wie sie der Robert aus der Oberpfalz sogar am Wasser hinzaubert.
Wichtig ist aber immer, den Karpfen entweder aus einem klarem Wasser zu fischen, oder nur außerhalb der  Algenblütezeit, also so ca. von Oktober - März direkt aus dem Angelgewässer zu verwerten. Ansonsten sollte er ein paar Tage / Wochen in sauberem Wasser (Gartenteich, Regentonne...) verbringen, damit der Modergeschmack weggeht.


----------



## Dieter1952 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

_Ich kann mit diesem Tier auch nichts anfangen.......Auf der Minusskala liegt der Karpfen bei mir mit Brassen und Schleien ganz weit vorne. Wenn ich dann an unsere heimischen Raubfische denke _


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

...Karpfen muß ich auch nicht haben...der Geschmack ist nichts für mich...obwohl er geräuchert gar nicht so schlecht ist...
...aber trotzdem bekommen Sie die Freiheit wieder....
..schwimm schwimm...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Also auf meiner Speisekarte ist der Karpfen auch recht weit unten angesiedelt. Traditionsgemäß landete an Weihnachten bei uns über Jahre hinweg der obligatorische "Karpfen Blau" auf den Tellern, der von meiner Oma nach altbewährtem Rezept zubereitet wurde und auch sicherlich genießbar -für manch einen sogar eine wahrhafte Delikatesse- war. Trotzdem konnte ich mich mit der Fleischkonsistenz und dem Geschmack nur sehr schwer anfreunden und irgendwann landete stattdessen ein saftiges Stück Lachsfilet auf meinem Teller, während sich der Rest der Familie begeistert über den blauen Karpfen hermachte. 
Mit "Karpfen Gebacken" konnte ich mich dagegen schon eher anfreunden, das kulinarisch mit Abstand beste Karpfenerlebnis verschaffte mir bisher jedoch ein halbierter Karpfen aus dem Rauch. Das Endergebnis konnte ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen als lecker bezeichnen und sollte ich mal wieder Appetit auf Karpfen verspüren, wird er ganz gewiss geräuchert auf meinem Teller landen.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Wurde schon fast alles gesagt:
- Vom Wasser hängt der Eigengeschmack ab, nur aus sauberen klaren Wasser hat man wenig Pflanzenmoder daran. Man kann das Fleisch wässern, bringt aber nicht allzuviel Verbesserung.
- Die Haut abziehen hilft gegen Wabbeligkeit, also auch eine Zubereitungs+Mühensfrage.
- Zu große Exemplare sind auch ein Anreicherungspotential, was dem Geschmack abträglich ist, also gut sind eher 3-10Pfd.
- Der Grätenschneider ist ja voll das Superding, durfte letztes Jahr von den Chips naschen #6 #6 #6 und ich bin voll gespannt über die Langzeittests von Moses, Laksos und den anderen. Dann kommt mir so ein Ding auch ins Haus und die Fischfresslust wird bestimmt noch gesteigert!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Deine Beobachtungen treffen voll zu. Bei mir wars auch so. Karpfen gehören in den Teich und nicht in die Küche. Und dne letzten Karpfen habe ich aus einem Glasklaren Forellengewässer mit Kiesboden entnommen.


----------



## Magic_Moses (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Grätenschneider ist ja voll das Superding, durfte letztes Jahr von den Chips naschen #6 #6 #6 und ich bin voll gespannt über die Langzeittests von Moses, Laksos und den anderen.



Also effektiv nutzen tue ich das Gerät jetzt seit 4 Monaten, aber dafür auch ziemlich regelmäßig. Es ist einfach zu reinigen, leicht zu bedienen und die Messer sind noch so scharf wie am ersten Tag. Mal abgesehen vom Preis hat dieses Gerät nur Vorteile - wenn' ich das Ding nicht gewonnen hätte, hätte ich es mir nach dem Treffen genau wie Laksos auch gekauft.
Damit bekommst du auch den ärgsten Karpfen-Hasser an den Tisch.


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



Magic_Moses schrieb:


> Also effektiv nutzen tue ich das Gerät jetzt seit 4 Monaten, aber dafür auch ziemlich regelmäßig. Es ist einfach zu reinigen, leicht zu bedienen und die Messer sind noch so scharf wie am ersten Tag. Mal abgesehen vom Preis hat dieses Gerät nur Vorteile - wenn' ich das Ding nicht gewonnen hätte, hätte ich es mir nach dem Treffen genau wie Laksos auch gekauft.
> Damit bekommst du auch den ärgsten Karpfen-Hasser an den Tisch.




Was bitte ist denn das von Teil?

Mein Schatz und ich können mit Gräten umgehen, aber die junge Gemeinde am Essenstisch hat echte Probleme damit. Und jetzt ziehen wir auch noch alle zu den Fischköppen nach Schleswig-Holstein.:q

Liebe Bewohner des schönsten Bundeslandes Deutschlands, ich bin selbst ein Fischkopp.:q


----------



## Laksos (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Guckst du unter 

www.graetenschneider.de  


.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Was bitte ist denn das von Teil?


Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/januar05_graetenschneider.htm

Und das Ding ist schon ziemlich teuer, etwa wie eine Shimano Stella, allerdings aus viel besserem Material, nämlich V4A und die Fertigung ist erste Sahne. Allerdings eben der Preis. |uhoh: 

Die geschnittenen kleine Streifen kurz gebraten sind sowas von lecker, könnte man sich reinsetzen. Sicherlich war das Präsentationsrezept der Würze auch sehr optimal, aber kein Geheimnis und reproduzierbar. Jedenfalls ist das, was da aus dem Fisch wird schon einmalig gut - Fish-Chips! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

"Gerne können Sie unsere Grätenschneider zwei Wochen lang zum Test anfordern." :k 
(www.graetenschneider.de)

Und noch ein Tip von mir:
Kleinfisch frittiert schon mal probiert?
ist etwa die gleiche Grätenbeseitigungswirkung wie bei den kleinen Streifen in der Pfanne, nur etwas deftiger: kleine Fische in die Friteuse und knackig durchbacken, die "Crackers" kann man dann komplett samt Gräten und Rückkgrat knabbern, wenn vollkommen durchgebacken. Und knabber-lecker!


----------



## tapaesser (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Das würde ja bedeuten, das meine Friseuse dann öfter wieder heiß ist und mich glücklich macht. Nicht nur immer dumme Pommes.

Goil, Fish-Chips.

Schatz was essen wir heute ?  Brassen-Chips oder Wels-Chips an Dillrahm-Sauce.


Mal eben Danke sage.


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Wenn, dan nehmen wir nur Karpfen bis ca. 50cm mit.
Die werden dann entweder geräuchert oder aber in Alufolie im Gemüsebett zubereitet.

Was allerdings auch sehr lecker ist, ist Vogtländischer Bierkarpfen



> 1 großer Karpfen (1500 - 2000 g) 100 g Margarine 4 Zwiebeln 1 Paket Soßenlebkuchen 1/2 l Braunbier (Malz- oder Schwarzbier) 2 Zitronen Salz, Pfeffer Lorbeerblatt
> 
> Den Karpfen schuppen, ausnehmen, Kopf und Flossen abschneiden, gut waschen und in Koteletts von etwa 2 cm Dicke schneiden. Diese Koteletts leicht salzen, mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und etwa 1/2 Stunde ziehen lassen. In einem entsprechend großen Topf Margarine zerlassen, reichlich feinwürflig geschnittene Zwiebel darin anschwitzen und weichdämpfen, den feingeriebenen Soßenkuchen hinzufügen, mit Braunbier ablöschen, aufkochen lassen (dabei gut umrühren), mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken. Die Karpfenstücke einlegen, zwei Lorbeerblätter und etwa 4 Zitronenscheiben dazugeben und im zugedeckten Topf bei kleinem Feür etwa 20 Minuten ziehen lassen Mit Salzkartoffeln und Selleriesalat servieren und natürlich ein kühles Schwarzbier dazu reichen.


----------



## Holz (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

wichtig ist das der Fisch, wenn er aus einen See kommt, im klaren Wasser so für drei bis vier Tagegehälter wird. Erst dann verliert er diesen typischen Modergeschmack (Abbau von bestimmten Bakterien im Fleisch die für diesen Geschmack verantwortlich sind, bin mir aber nicht 100%-ig sicher). Und dann schmecken auch Karpfen > 50cm. Vorteil noch dabei: größerer Fisch = größere Gräten => leichtere Fummelarbeit


----------



## Palerado (16. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

hmmm. Also wir hatten noch nicht besonders oft Karpfen da wir nur ganz selten drauf angeln.
Aber ich muss schon sagen dass der letzte Karpfen wirklich spitze war. Den haben wir von innen mit Senf eingerieben und dann gebacken.

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich das Gewässer und dass man den Fisch länger backen (braten) lässt als andere Fische da das "trocken werden" des Fleisches bei diesem Fisch durchaus wünschenswert ist.

Son Wabbelfisch ist auch nicht wirklich mein Ding.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Karpfen ohne Modergeschmack 

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen


----------



## bennie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, das meine Friseuse dann öfter wieder heiß ist und mich glücklich macht.


 

ein Freud'scher Versprecher
taatüüütaataaa!!!!!


----------



## tapaesser (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



bennie schrieb:


> ein Freud'scher Versprecher
> taatüüütaataaa!!!!



|abgelehn

Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder?|splat:

Der ist jetzt echt peinlich. Das sollte Friteuse heißen.

Hast Du den wirklich an Lagerfehltrolle gemeldet ?

Sei Menschlich, das liest die gesamte Boardgemeinde und lacht sich schlapp über mich.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## bennie (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

sorry, das laß sich einfach zuu geil


----------



## tapaesser (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



bennie schrieb:


> sorry, das laß sich einfach zuu geil



Na ja, solange das rote tatü von Lagerfehlt noch nicht da ist, ist Hopfen und Malz noch nicht verloren.

Auf jeden Fall stehst Du auf meiner Kontrollliste jetzt ganz weit oben#h


----------



## Raabiat (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Hallo Bennie.....
ich finde das eine Frechheit von dir!!!|gr:
Wie kannst du das dem Lagerfehlt..... melden ......
........
........
........
........
........
........
........ 
ohne mir bescheid zu geben :q:q:q:q
Dafür bekommste vollste Rückendeckung und Unterstützung mein Freund:q:q

Das Messer muss der Tapa erstma aus seinem Rücken kriegen|muahah:


----------



## Jui (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Mööönsch Raabi,
hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Dir hierzu nichts eingefallen wäre. Ich krieg mich immer noch nicht ein.*schenkelklopf*
 |muahah: |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## bennie (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*



tapaesser schrieb:


> Na ja, solange das rote tatü von Lagerfehlt noch nicht da ist, ist Hopfen und Malz noch nicht verloren.


 
abwarten... ich hab das dumme Gefühl er wird das hier "irgendwie" schon mitkriegen #6


----------



## tapaesser (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

Ich wie ich gerade feststelle, was mir ja eigendlich hätte klar sein müssen:

Diese Anschwärzerei kommt wieder vom NRW - Mob.

Bielefeld -- Essen --- Düsseldorf.

Typisch


----------



## bennie (18. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

steh einfach zu deiner heißen Friseuse


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. August 2006)

*AW: Karpfen... immer wieder ekelhaft...:-(*

@*Bubsche* Bennie

|kopfkrat


----------

